# 1Go de stockage gratuit sur votre bureau



## La mouette (7 Juin 2006)

Box.net est disponible sur Mac pour un stockage de 1Go gratuit. C'est une sorte de disque dure virtuel gratuit de 1Go. 

Adresse Box.net: http://www.box.net/

entré cette adresse dans "se connecter au serveur" ou pomme+Q  = https://www.box.net/dav

Entré ensuite votre adresse email avec laquelle vous avez créé votre compte box.net, et le mot de passe..
et le tour est joué.. 1Go à l'oeil sur votre bureau

C'est génial...


----------



## JPTK (7 Juin 2006)

Je viens de lire une offre de 10 go gratos, je sais pas ce que ça vaut.


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2006)

ça monte aussi directement sur le bureau ?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> ça monte aussi directement sur le bureau ?


Non, mais c'est lui qu'a la plus grosse


----------



## azrael24 (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est lui qu'a la plus grosse


si c'est pour que ca monte pas ca sert a rien 

plus sérieusement je viens de m'inscrire a box mais la vitesse d'upload donne envie de pleurer tellement c'est lent (5 ko/sec)


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais c'est lui qu'a la plus grosse



Je vais le signaler à Benjamin


----------



## joelamaquette (7 Juin 2006)

ces espaces de stockage sont-elles bien sécurisées ?


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

Merci la mouette, ça tombe au poil ce truc...


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire une offre de 10 go gratos, je sais pas ce que ça vaut.



Foreversafe fonctionne trés bien, mais ils étaient aupraravant à 15 mo par mois gratuits. Là, 10 Go, ça devient intéressant...


----------



## La mouette (7 Juin 2006)

joelamaquette a dit:
			
		

> ces espaces de stockage sont-elles bien sécurisées ?



Ce n'est pas du https non ...


----------



## jahrom (7 Juin 2006)

Peut on heberger un site la dessus ?

genre autoportraits...


----------



## azrael24 (7 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Peut on heberger un site la dessus ?
> 
> genre autoportraits...



non car tu n'y a pas accés par ton navigateur, enfin directement sinon bonjour la sécurité de l'espace perso


----------



## grig (7 Juin 2006)

azrael24 a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour que ca monte pas ca sert a rien
> 
> plus sérieusement je viens de m'inscrire a box mais la vitesse d'upload donne envie de pleurer tellement c'est lent (5 ko/sec)



Je viens de m'inscrire aussi, j'ai 15 KB/sec en upload, ce n'est pas si mal


----------



## brome (7 Juin 2006)

En l'état, l'offre gratuite de Foreversafe ne sert pas à grand chose : si l'espace total autorisé est bien de 10 Go, le transfert maximum autorisé par mois est de 150 Mo.

Ca veut dire que si j'ai 1 Go de données sur un compte Foreversafe, il me faudra près d'un an pour les récupérer. Ridicule.


----------



## Max777 (8 Juin 2006)

C'était trop beau pour être vrai... :/

Le mieux ça serait un espace de stockage online gratos qui s'affiche sur le bureau sous la forme d'un icone et qui soit accessible à toutes les personnes pour lesquelles on aura préalablement autoriser l'accès dans les préférences du compte utilisateur de ce même espace de stockage.

Très pratique pour s'échanger des fichiers.  

Pour le moment j'utilise mon ftp free d'1 Go chez... free évidemment. 80ko/s en up, plus de 300ko/s en download... seulement accessible par un client ftp et un utilisateur loggé à la fois sinon 421. :/


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juin 2006)

des solutions comme boxnet , il commence à  en avoir BEAUCOUP
des payantes et des gratuites équivalentes
et comme pour les mails on assiste à la course de taille de stockage!

J'ai vu 25 GB gratosse  chez streamload par exemple
(mais  limite de taille fichier 100Mo)
streamload

la question essentielle est toujours la même avec le backup en ligne autour de 2 poles
*Respect du contenu privé 
Qui va regarder- pas regarder ( il y a des bots d'analyse très puissants)

*Fiabilité sur la durée
Et que se passerait il si le service s'arrête , se plante?

--
Et j'attends avec un petit sourire les offres de google et de son futur Gdrive
qui arrive bientôt


----------



## darkbeno (8 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> et le tour est joué.. 1Go à l'oeil sur votre bureau
> 
> C'est génial...



comment tu fais pour que ce soit sur le bureau ?


----------



## jahrom (8 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais pour que ce soit sur le bureau ?



relis son post et remplace pomme+Q par pomme+K


----------



## darkbeno (8 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> relis son post et remplace pomme+Q par pomme+K


J'ai relu, mais je vois pas....Je mets l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse ? Ok, ça c'est fait, ça me demande de me loger, mais après, je comprends pas cette histoire de pomme+Q et K ??? Si je fais pomme+Q, je quitte safari, normal...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Juin 2006)

pomme-k (càd _se connecter à un serveur..._) tu entres l'adresse donnée, ça te demandera ton log/pass puis hop ça monte sous le bureau, comme un iDisk ou autre webdav.

Il avait juste mélangé pomme-k et pomme-q, remplace le q par le k


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2006)

C'est dans le finder qu'il faut faire pomme-k


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire une offre de 10 go gratos, je sais pas ce que ça vaut.


 
Bah c'est gratos nan?

:rateau:


----------



## darkbeno (8 Juin 2006)

Ah dans le finder... OK !


----------



## sdo (8 Juin 2006)

Il semble qu'il existe déjà un soft pour utiliser un compte gmail comme disque virtuel!!
http://gdisk.sourceforge.net/


Avec 2.7Go actuellement dispo sur mon compte cela semble une bonne solution. Je suis au taf je teste ce soir !


----------



## La mouette (8 Juin 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> relis son post et remplace pomme+Q par pomme+K




Oups dsl :rose: 

Pomme+ K bien entendu :rateau:


----------



## brome (9 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu 25 GB gratosse  chez streamload par exemple
> (mais  limite de taille fichier 100Mo)
> streamload


Même problème que Foreversafe, mais en pire : limite de 100 Mo par mois en download.


----------



## ice (9 Juin 2006)

darkbeno a dit:
			
		

> J'ai relu, mais je vois pas....Je mets l'adresse dans la barre d'adresse ? Ok, ça c'est fait, ça me demande de me loger, mais après, je comprends pas cette histoire de pomme+Q et K ??? Si je fais pomme+Q, je quitte safari, normal...


Petite précision il faut effectivement faire pomme + k mais pas dans Safari mais dans le Finder


----------



## grig (9 Juin 2006)

Pomme +K me dit que l'adresse est introuvable sur le réseau alors que firefox y va tout de  suite, est-ce à cause de mes firewalls (celui de Panther +celui du routeur) ?


----------



## ice (9 Juin 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Pomme +K me dit que l'adresse est introuvable sur le réseau alors que firefox y va tout de  suite, est-ce à cause de mes firewalls (celui de Panther +celui du routeur) ?


Chez moi aucun problème&#8230; es-tu sûr de bien rentrer l'adresse suivante : http://www.box.net/dav  ???


----------



## guigus31 (9 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi aucun problème es-tu sûr de bien rentrer l'adresse suivante : http://www.box.net/dav  ???



Voilà le probleme... c'est pas HTTPS mais HTTP... dessidement! en tout cas c'est genial ce truc, pis apparament on peut y autoriser des invités!!


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

Précisions pour la box MAXIMUM 10 Mo par upload&#8230;


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

sdo a dit:
			
		

> Il semble qu'il existe déjà un soft pour utiliser un compte gmail comme disque virtuel!!
> http://gdisk.sourceforge.net/
> 
> 
> Avec 2.7Go actuellement dispo sur mon compte cela semble une bonne solution. Je suis au taf je teste ce soir !


Comment puis-je avoir un compte Gmail? J'ai fais des recherches et il est indiqué que je dois avoir une invitation&#8230; Comment dois-je faire pour avoir celle-ci?


----------



## SveDec (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Comment puis-je avoir un compte Gmail? J'ai fais des recherches et il est indiqué que je dois avoir une invitation Comment dois-je faire pour avoir celle-ci?


Tu demandes à quelqu'un qui a déjà un compte gmail de te filer une invit ^^


----------



## ice (10 Juin 2006)

SveDec a dit:
			
		

> Tu demandes à quelqu'un qui a déjà un compte gmail de te filer une invit ^^


Oui mais qui pourrait me rendre ce service? Je lance un avis de recherche  ceux qui ont un compte gMail et qui aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une invitation je les en remercie d'avance.


----------



## SveDec (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais qui pourrait me rendre ce service? Je lance un avis de recherche  ceux qui ont un compte gMail et qui aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une invitation je les en remercie d'avance.


Je n'ai pas d'adresse google personnellement, désolé ^^
Sinon avec une recherche google (justement ^^), on trouve ça ... ATTENTION, je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut !


----------



## azrael24 (10 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais qui pourrait me rendre ce service? Je lance un avis de recherche  ceux qui ont un compte gMail et qui aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une invitation je les en remercie d'avance.


passe moi ton email actuel par MP et je t'en envoi une dès que possible


----------



## Philippe (11 Juin 2006)

Lorsque ce HD virtuel est sur le bureau, il porte le nom de "dav".
Y a-t-il un moyen de changer le nom de ce volume ?


----------



## azrael24 (11 Juin 2006)

j'ai rapidement essayé mais je n'ai pas réussi, après je n'ai pas trop insisté non plus car je n'avais pas le temps, peut-etre que c'est possible


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque ce HD virtuel est sur le bureau, il porte le nom de "dav".
> Y a-t-il un moyen de changer le nom de ce volume ?



J'ai essayé mais je n'y suis pas arrivé...


----------



## Philippe (11 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé mais je n'y suis pas arrivé...



Ce ne doit pas être possible. Finalement c'est un volume et je ne crois pas qu'on puisse en modifier le nom, à moins d'une procédure particulière...

D'autre part : pour faire partager le contenu de ce HD virtuel, et permettre à son correspondant d'accéder à ce serveur (par pomme K), qe faut-il lui transmettre comme informations ? L'adresse E-mail et le mot de passe :hein: ?


----------



## La mouette (11 Juin 2006)

Je crois que tu dois ajouter des "amis" à ta liste, et lui envoyer un mail pour le rajouter après qu'il aie accepter le tout..
J'ai pas encore essayer  ...


----------



## Philippe (11 Juin 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu dois ajouter des "amis" à ta liste (...)



Quelle liste ?
Si tu me dis où chercher, je veux bien regarder...


----------



## Philippe (11 Juin 2006)

En alant vers l'onglet FEATURES, on trouve (notamment) une option PUBLIC SHARING et une option PRIVATE SHARING.

Mon niveau en anglais ne m'a hélas pas permis d'en apprendre plus... :rose:


----------



## ice (11 Juin 2006)

Vous parlez bien de la Box? Je ne pense pas que ce service est génial pour la simple et bonne raison que la taille maximale du fichier qu'on envoie ne doit pas dépasser les 10 Mo&#8230;


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juin 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez bien de la Box? Je ne pense pas que ce service est génial pour la simple et bonne raison que la taille maximale du fichier qu'on envoie ne doit pas dépasser les 10 Mo


Et oui...
pour ceux qui doutent c'est écrit noir sur blanc
là
upload 10MB max


----------



## Philippe (11 Juin 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui doutent c'est écrit noir sur blanc là



Personnellement, je n'en ai jamais douté. :rateau: 

Finalement, c'est vrai, ça a l'air plutôt dégueu cette formule.  

Sauf évidemment pour ceux qui verraient là une possibilité économique de profiter d'un Go gratos composé de fichiers pas trop lourds qu'ils pourraient le cas échéant vouloir faire partager...    

Je vois que la formule Basic ne permet pas le PUBLIC SHARING mais permet le PRIVATE SHARING. Quelqu'un saurait-il comment ça marche ? Merci.


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Juin 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Sauf évidemment pour ceux qui verraient là une possibilité économique de profiter d'un Go gratos composé de fichiers pas trop lourds qu'ils pourraient le cas échéant vouloir faire partager...
> .



Hop moi je m'en prends un, j'y accede depuis linux et j'up tout mes fichiers de configs ! Comme ca j'ai la paix. je vais voir si ya moyen d'uploader mes kernels aussi, c'est pratique pour une sauvegarde ou pour des test

EDIT : Et bien voila ! kernles en cours d'upload, ca marche tres bien ce truc ! Merci la Mouette !


----------



## Mblues (19 Juin 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> En l'état, l'offre gratuite de Foreversafe ne sert pas à grand chose : si l'espace total autorisé est bien de 10 Go, le transfert maximum autorisé par mois est de 150 Mo.
> 
> Ca veut dire que si j'ai 1 Go de données sur un compte Foreversafe, il me faudra près d'un an pour les récupérer. Ridicule.



Je suis inscrite pour les 10GO et je n'ai pas ce genre de limitation.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Juin 2006)

A propos de 10 GO

allez voir là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3852191#post3852191


----------



## kaos (22 Juin 2006)

je vous conseille vivement http://www.netvibes.com qui est un portail modulable entierement parametrable dans lequel on peut inclure cet hebergement netbox
ainsi que vos comptes mail - flux rss podcast etc... le web 2,0 est à vos portes )

allé les curieux ..; on va voir et on sera pas deçu


----------



## ice (22 Juin 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> je vous conseille vivement http://www.netvibes.com qui est un portail modulable entierement parametrable dans lequel on peut inclure cet hebergement netbox
> ainsi que vos comptes mail - flux rss podcast etc... le web 2,0 est à vos portes )
> 
> allé les curieux ..; on va voir et on sera pas deçu


Pas mal du tout  . J'aime bien l'idée.


----------



## kaos (23 Juin 2006)

10 giga ....... c est trop bon 

Ben en plus des newsgroup binairies et tout les autres outils FREE met la claque !!!!

J'ai un classeur avec une bonne quarentaine de ftp chez eux   h&#233; h&#233; )


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Juin 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un classeur avec une bonne quarentaine de ftp chez eux   h&#233; h&#233; )



Si jamais tu en a un ou deux de trop  je suis preneur !


----------



## kaos (24 Juin 2006)

ben va chez free c est gratuit meme si t es chez wanadoo comm FAI
... allé je lache l'astuce

lorsque tu remplie le formulaire (nom add)etc.... tu clic sur suivant et choisi ton nom (login) d hebergement... ok ?

une fois tout ça validé au lieu de fermer et recommencer tu reviens en arriere jusqu'a la page ou tu choisi ton nom et tu recommence avec un nouveau compte-- ainsi tu n a pas tout a retaper (formulaire) et tu peux donc ouvrir un dizaine de ftp en quelques secondes !

ça derrange pas free au contraire ! ainsi ils disent a leur annonceur "regardez on a tant de millier d inscris .. etc..)


----------



## ice (24 Juin 2006)

Heu&#8230;&#160;d&#233;sol&#233; de demander &#231;a mais sur le site de free je ne vois que 1Go est-ce que c'est normal? Pourriez-vous me dire comment faire pour les 10Go?


----------



## kaos (24 Juin 2006)

tu ouvres ton compte

puis tu vas ds le menu en haut "mon compte" pour l administrer

dans cette interface tu peux changer le mot de pass et activer tes 10gigas et faire pleind d autres choses


----------



## ice (24 Juin 2006)

Et est-ce que je suis oblig&#233; d'accepter l'envoie de leur courrier??? Car je n'en vois pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t&#8230;


----------



## Darkfire (24 Juin 2006)

Hello tout le monde 
J'ai évidemment suivi l'affaire des 10 Go de Free, car enfait lorsque je m'était inscrit je n'avais que 100 Mo, puis tout d'un coup  1 Go et je trouvais ça extraordinaire et voilà qu'il decuple à nouveau ! Je trouve leurs services gratuits impeccable.
Cependant je me demandais si il y avait un moyen de faire comme avec la Box, c'est à dire de monter notre serveur FTP sur le bureau ? si ce n'est pas le cas directement, mais qu'il y a un moyen, aussi farfelu qu'il soit, dite lemoi quand même je tenterai bien le coup  
Merci d'avance
Tiger-Pro


----------



## kaos (24 Juin 2006)

je ne pense pas.. il faut utiliser un clien ftp et l hebergement a ses limites

le serveur rejette les fichiers de plus de 100mo ou les connections depassant 40 ou 60 minutes je sais plus ...

pensez que les fichiers zippés voyagent mieux sur le web et il est tjrs possible de zipper en "segmentant" celui-ci

gare aux erreur sur mac car certain fichiers ayant des noms avec accant cause des bugs et il n est plus possible de les suprimer sur le serveur .... mac a un souci avec les polices de caractere ... je sais pas exactement a quoi c est due ?


----------



## Darkfire (24 Juin 2006)

kaos a dit:
			
		

> *je ne pense pas..* il faut utiliser un clien ftp et l hebergement a ses limites
> le serveur rejette les fichiers de plus de 100mo ou les connections depassant 40 ou 60 minutes je sais plus ...
> 
> pensez que les fichiers zippés voyagent mieux sur le web et il est tjrs possible de zipper en "segmentant" celui-ci
> ...



Dommage...
Mais de toute façon, je n'ai pas beaucoup de fichiers de 100 Mo et encore moins de fichier aussi gros à héberger  
Tant pis, À bientôt
Tiger-Pro


----------



## yack (19 Décembre 2006)

moi &#231;a me dit que le "finder n'a pu terminer l'op&#233;ration...certaines donn&#233;es n'ont pu &#234;tre lues &#233;crites, code d'erreur -36"
dur...
[edit]
alors j'ai modifi&#233; le "https://www.box.net/dav" en "http://www.box.net/dav" et &#231;a marche super !

sinon, j'utilise netvibes, c'est tr&#232;s pratique !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Décembre 2006)

il y a aussi AOL qui a Xdrive , m&#234;me principe sur 5G
(espace  partageable ou 100&#37; priv&#233

gratuit il suffit d'un compte Aim
http://xdrive.com/


----------



## greg2 (4 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a aussi AOL qui a Xdrive , même principe sur 5G
> (espace  partageable ou 100% privé)
> 
> gratuit il suffit d'un compte Aim
> http://xdrive.com/



C'est très bien tout ça.
On peut accéder au xdrive en ftp --> faire monter le serveur sur le bureau? Comme pour box.net.


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

greg2 a dit:


> C'est très bien tout ça.
> On peut accéder au xdrive en ftp --> faire monter le serveur sur le bureau? Comme pour box.net.


je n'ai pas fouillé
Apparement  beaucoup plus complet en PC que Mac
Et pas d'info sur les allocations de traffic /mois
( ce qui pourrait etre un piège)


----------



## greg2 (4 Janvier 2007)

Ils ont effectivement un logiciel windows qui &#233;vite d'utiliser le navigateur. Pour la bande passante, je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'info non plus.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Janvier 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> pomme-k (càd _se connecter à un serveur..._) tu entres l'adresse donnée, ça te demandera ton log/pass puis hop ça monte sous le bureau, comme un iDisk ou autre webdav.
> 
> Il avait juste mélangé pomme-k et pomme-q, remplace le q par le k


faut être dans l'application Finder aussi !
Sinon certaine applications utilise pomme-k donc ça ne marchera pas. 

Et chez moi ça ne marche que si je met http et pas https...


----------

